# 2.7t clicking noise, knock?



## D nice (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 2004 A6 S-line and I am experiencing a intermittent 'clicking' noises from the 2.7t motor. It seems to occur most often if the engine has been idling for a short period, such as sitting in traffic, in line at the bank, or in line picking up my daughter, etc. Once I am underway it seems to only occur the first time I step on the throttle. It seems to be coming from the motor, low on the driver's side. As soon as I hear the clicking, I let up on the throttle, give it a second, then get back on the gas and it goes away. Weird. Could one of the turbos be over heated after sitting? Is this considered knock? The only mod I have is a Revo stage 1 reflash. It also has about 60k on the odometer. Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t clicking noise, knock? (D nice)*

cam tensioner, they go bad without changing oil or oil change interval it too high.


----------

